# sheath cleaning?



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

while i was at the barn the other day someone asked if i have cleaned my geldings sheath yet. i would like to know if i have to clean it, how often, and how?


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

you do have to do it i got to do jerrys at some point


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: eeeewwwwwwwweeerghhhh! I have never touched a sheath for cleaning, only to check for ticks or deal with ticks and I have dealt with horses all of my life..... :lol: I'm not saying you should or shouldn't but I have never had any problems with infections or whatever....I think leave well enough alone as I handle bits enough pre gelding. Only my opinion tho. I have freinds with Stallions who religiously clean pre and post mating for obvious reasons but other than that I don't know anyone personally who cleans for cosmetic or other? reasons. If you do clean tho all I can say is proceed with caution until your boy is well versed in this handling as I do know some horses resent you touching their bits.
Why do you got to do it?


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

It is advised to do it to make sure that no grass etc. gets up there and starts an infection - you do not want a horse with a sore sheath! I personally check to see how clean err... it is when they are urinating and if I feel it needs doing I will try deligate to the nearest unlucky new-person-around-horses stating that if they want to 'get on with horses' then they need to learn the not so nice parts too! It never works. 
I tend to find that a damp sponge will do the trick but be careful that you use that sponge ONLY for that purpose! There are apparently techniques for drawing it out at other times other than soon after urinating although I have never been of the mind to learn them.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Not the nicest of jobs. Thankfully Willow's never looks too bad, so I leave alone. 
There is a lady on our yard who never fails to amaze me. She somehow manages to get it out (sorry not very good at wording this) and she holds it. So he cant draw it back in. She uses a sheath cleaner spray and sponge. Her horse seems to like it too, I think if I tried to do that to Willow, I'd probably get a cow kick or two.
I've seen other people hold a hose there too, not sure if it works.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

tumai said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: eeeewwwwwwwweeerghhhh! I have never touched a sheath for cleaning, only to check for ticks or deal with ticks and I have dealt with horses all of my life..... :lol: I'm not saying you should or shouldn't but I have never had any problems with infections or whatever....I think leave well enough alone as I handle bits enough pre gelding. Only my opinion tho. I have freinds with Stallions who religiously clean pre and post mating for obvious reasons but other than that I don't know anyone personally who cleans for cosmetic or other? reasons. If you do clean tho all I can say is proceed with caution until your boy is well versed in this handling as I do know some horses resent you touching their bits.
> Why do you got to do it?


i'm not sure why you're suppose to do it. all i know is that some people at the barn do and i was a little ashamed to ask them in person with guys around *you know how they can get*.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> I think if I tried to do that to Willow, I'd probably get a cow kick or two.


yeah this is something i'm a little worried about. i've been kicked lots of times and i'm not looking for another one. lol


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

ehh its icky i do my horse because he is good about it and doesnt need it done often. Next time the vet is out ask them to do it for you, it doesnt cost that much and it's easier for you but it has to be done its a matter of comfort for the horse.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I think I'll stick to the easy way out and own mares!! :lol:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

Frog said:


> I think I'll stick to the easy way out and own mares!! :lol:


lol mares have there problems too, but i guess their not as nasty problems as this. lol :lol: 

thanx for all of the tips. *i think i'll try the vet!* :lol:


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Hee! Hee! Thats a good idea!!! Get the vet to do it, they will be able to tell you why as well! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes (May 17, 2007)

I've TRIED to clean my geldings sheath, but he threatens to kick me everytime I go near it. I'm thinking of asking the vet to do mine as well. I think I heard that you should check it every so often, but it doesn't really need to be cleaned more than once a month, or every other month. Something like that.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL! This is why I have a mare!  Much, much easier to clean!

That said, check out this site. http://www.equisearch.com/advice/how_to/eqsavvy386/index.html

Many geldings get gunky up in there. It needs to be cleaned out. They can also get what is called a bean in their uretha that needs to be removed. If you don't want to do it a vet will usually do this. Especially if the "guy" is not crazy about being handled there... A vet can give light sedation, then clean. Most geldings love being cleaned, at least once they realize how much nicer it feels afterward! :shock:  

Stallions also need to be checked. When they um, "service" mares, it gets kind of cleaned, but if they arn't doing that, then they too need cleaning. 

My friend has her hubby do the sheath cleaning! LOL! It's done about once a year, usually in the spring along with shots and teeth.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

DesertGal said:


> LOL! This is why I have a mare!  Much, much easier to clean!
> 
> That said, check out this site. http://www.equisearch.com/advice/how_to/eqsavvy386/index.html
> 
> ...


what's the avrg. cost? i dont have a lot of money so i might HAVE to do it myself.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know the cost. Plus it varies from place to place, you could call and ask the vet how much he/she would charge. 

In the meantime, you could start getting him accustomed to being handled in that area. Start by scratching his favorite places, then work toward there, go back to favorites... Back and forth. Teach him, it isn't going to hurt, let him associate nice scratching with being touched there. Also, get him used to having water in that area, with gentle sprinkles (especially on a hot day!) Usually they are afraid of being hurt, so once they learn that being touched there isn't going to hurt, and sheath cleaning doesn't hurt, they start to either ignore being touched there, or they learn to like it.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

DesertGal said:


> I don't know the cost. Plus it varies from place to place, you could call and ask the vet how much he/she would charge.
> 
> In the meantime, you could start getting him accustomed to being handled in that area. Start by scratching his favorite places, then work toward there, go back to favorites... Back and forth. Teach him, it isn't going to hurt, let him associate nice scratching with being touched there. Also, get him used to having water in that area, with gentle sprinkles (especially on a hot day!) Usually they are afraid of being hurt, so once they learn that being touched there isn't going to hurt, and sheath cleaning doesn't hurt, they start to either ignore being touched there, or they learn to like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, it's important to know that horses are all different, some don't need anyone cleaning them down there, some need it sometimes, and others develop so much debris in the sheath, that it needs cleaning often....or it can lead to problems, It is good to know your own horse's needs and just take care of them. Cleaning the sheath is not much different than cleaning hooves, but it's actually easier, in that there are no heavy feet to pick up! :lol: Anyway, just put on a pair of disposable gloves and clean it up if it needs it. There is nothing nasty about getting it done, sometimes it's just important to do. It's just another part of the body and after a while it's no different than washing any thing else on your horse. Treat him with respect and get the job done.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

ok, i was starting to to just get him use to being touched on his belly area and he tried to kick me.  
so now i have to work on a couple of things with him. well it'll keep me away from jumping him at least :lol:


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

I was just talking to my friend who has 3 geldings, and she said to get a person to help you, and get a rope or lunge line. Take a front foot and put the rope around it (opposite side from where you are working...) Lift the front foot up, and have the helper hold the rope with the front foot up. Do not let the foot down. This will, or at least should prevent the horse from kicking. If he does kick he has to balance on only 2 feet!

Thought I would pass it on.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

lol ok i'll try that


----------



## NirvanaRider (Mar 28, 2007)

Some geldings never need to be cleaned, I havent had to clean my trainers Arabian yet, even though he looks icky, he is fine, just not sparkly clean. To get his penis out, either groom him really well, massage, etc., or press his belly button, right in front of the sheath, and move your hand quick. 

As for mares, they do need to be cleaned, not often, but like when my mare gets diarrhea I will put the hose on low, kinda near drip, and place it at the side of the top of her tail and let it roll down and clean that area. You can also get wipes to clean those areas, no clue who makes them though.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

:lol: for all of you mare owners, i juyt want you to know that you have to clean the mares for the same reason. i'm not sure what it was that you're supose to clean but it starts with an "s".


----------



## fuzzy_pony (Jun 12, 2007)

*sheath cleaning*

if you havent gotten enough answers yet...

it is recommended that you clean your horses sheath once a month which a sheath cleaner liek Excaliber or gentle soap. Veterinatians aften offer this service. Most epoepl do not clean their horses sheaths that often, but it is very easy to just wipe with a baby wipe. if too much smagma collects on...it the horse can actually have a hard time urinating.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

well if your gelding ever makes funny squeaking noises when he walks or trots then he needs it cleaned. lol that's all i know :lol:


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, the vet will do it, best time is when they are sedated, take advantage when you are having their teeth floated, and ask vet to clean him. I have three geldings, I just recently started cleaning my own.

After months of practicing getting close, everytime I groom, I run my hand around him in that area. I first started putting my hand in the "pocket" and just cleaning the wall of the pocket. I use medical gloves as to not scratch them, plus the smell will stay with you awhile. Use aloe vera gel (the stuff you use for sunburn relief), put it on your hand rub in the pocket, let sit a few minutes, this will loosen the gunk, then just scrap it out, it also gives them confront and coolness. After months of that, I finally got them to allow me to pull them out, then you run your finger around the tip, in the canal, and that is where the "beans" are. Beans are little balls of dirt and smegma. They can cause irritation and infection, if left in too long.

One of my horses, will drop if I rub him on the base of his tail. It is a bonding experience for sure, but after awhile they will trust you, and that is a big accomplishment. Also, while bathing, I rub the sponge in the pocket, and rinse with the hose. 

I usually do this a few times a year. 

Good luck. It's just a matter of earning their trust.


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

My boy definitely doesn't like me grabbing his sheath, so this was a good topic to post about! I never really learned how to clean it or to get it out. I've sprayed him with the hose, but never cleaned it. I know when I've tried he has picked his foot up and tried to kick me, and he has never kicked me! He just doesn't like me messing with it. It does get kind of nasty though, so I'll have to get him to trust me.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect time to do it is when you get their teeth floated. They have to be sedated for that and they let down. Makes it real easy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a thirteen year-old year old girl and I clean my horse's sheath. It's not a big deal but you NEED to clean his sheath....sometimes,ERR....these things called beans can keep them from urinating and that's BAD. If you're worried about getting kicked.....just wait till the vet comes or the horsey dentist comes out and after they're sedated whip out the sheath cleaner! Ask your vet how to properly clean their sheath. If you don't want to....you could pay your vet to do it, though in my opinion that's really not necassary.....I mean....I'm thirteen and i do it...... 8)


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

lol, we dont sedate our horses to get their teeth floated. the "dentist" has a cool, and painless, way to float without sedating. and the horses love him, it's amazing to watch!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

That's one gifted guy! lol


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

joseylovesrain123

Tell me more about the non-sedated tooth floating? Never heard of it.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

Donanuge said:


> joseylovesrain123
> 
> Tell me more about the non-sedated tooth floating? Never heard of it.


ok, well i personaly have not seen it been done yet because we are trying to get him to come out to the barn for my horse, but he has been full of bussiness i guess.

I have been told that what he does if he sticks his hand into the horses mouth, and i guess when he gets to where the back teeth are he turns his hand at a verticle angle *i'm gussing that this is what keeps the mouth open*. 
My horse might need to get his wolf teeth pulled, so the barn owner told me that what he is going to do is this:
He'll do the verticle hand thing, and then take the tooth pulling tool, and just pull out the wolf teeth.
That's it!

I have to see it *and i want to keep thoes teeth!*

I'll see if i can video it or take pictures for yall!!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Its really hard to explain how to do it and its an odd subject for most people. Depending on your climate and whether the horse lays/rolls alot depends on how often it needs to be done. Once you do it the first time it becomes alot easier. just get you some sheath cleaner and long laytex or plastic gloves. Make sure your glove and had are complete covered in it that way it makes it easier to get out. You want to start on the outside and work your hand in bit by bit. If they arent used to it then they will "hide it" which basically means they keep pulling it further and further back. Make sure you keep plent of sheath cleaner on your hand that way your are knocking some of it loose as you go. Eventually he wont be able to hide it anymore and you can keep working the sheath cleaner around inside till he eases up and lets it come on out. Some you will get lucky and he will let you spray him off and others wont. You might have to go a good ways up into him because he will hide and STAY OUT OF THE KICK ZONE. May horses will kick for this matter. Do it easy and gentle and he will warm up to eventually and let you clean him. I hope that made sense. LoL


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Vets will do it for about $60.....it should be done annually. Trust me, if you can afford it, get a vet to do it....I personally would rather not do it myself. Vets usually charge $30 for the cleaniong, and another $30 for a tranq if your horse needs it. Another reason why not to do it oyurself....vets can tranq your horse, you can't. It helps.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Frog said:


> I think I'll stick to the easy way out and own mares!! :lol:


Yep! I am with you there!!
I have a mare and just bought another horse....a mare. 
My friends asked me why I get "PMS Horses" instead of geldings... my answer "much easier to clean" hee hee


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with cleaning your horse's sheath. In fact, if you don't, you could be causing him pain and discomfort. I'd rather be looked upon as 'gross' rather than my horse having painful beans or a backed up tube. I use warm water, gloves, and baby shampoo. It gets all the stuff out and is gentle. Make sure to rinse well though. And don't be afraid, it's for their own good, even if people look at me like i'm crazy. :lol:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Manda<3Wes said:


> I've TRIED to clean my geldings sheath, but he threatens to kick me everytime I go near it. I'm thinking of asking the vet to do mine as well. I think I heard that you should check it every so often, but it doesn't really need to be cleaned more than once a month, or every other month. Something like that.


just use hobbles on his back legs. then he can't kick you.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mares can be just as bad, I clean between all my girls' teets every few weeks. It gets smegma build up too. Most of the time they really like it but once in awhile they get a little annoyed. 
On the sedative free teeth floating I had a fellow do it once by grabbing hold of the tongue and holding it out of the mouth while he floated the teeth, the horse didn't move.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Help him out!*

I just recently purchased our 3rd gelding. He was very well taken care of but when we went to clean his sheath and get all of the beans out, we realized there was a problem. He had a bean lodge that was the size of a half dollar!!! It was HUGE!! COuldn't even imagine how he was urinating! When we FINALLY got it out, he urinating 3 times in 30 minutes!! I felt so bad for him. He's probably been suffering for years! I have never seen such a huge bean in my life. If he was cleaned frequently, this wouldn't have happened. If you don't keep them clean, problems can occur!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

when i was younger & went to a horse camp a lady had to show us how 2 clean them on her b day so i just thought it was kinda funny, but ya just think of it as just another cleaning ritural for the horse not as cleaning horses er...*thing*


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

I get the vet to do it about once a year. I'll clean it if they really need it, but I avoid putting my hands...up there :lol:


----------

